# Outback Terrain(New Tv Antennas?



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

Keystone is putting a different type TV Antenna on the Outback Terrains. Does anyone have info or any experience with these/ I'm not sure but I do not believe these can be spun or raised. I tried to research but have not been able to find anything other the what is on the Website


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

Also I am concerned with covering the TT in the winter and snow load on those elements. Wondering if they can be slid into the housing?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

These antennas are on the regular Outback line as well. Same as what came on my 301BQ. It cannot be spun or raised/lowered. Seems to get really good reception though. I'm sure there's a way to remove it if you wanted to cover your camper. I haven't taken a really close look at it yet.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd be a bit worried about heavy snow on those wings. Unless there is enough snow under it to support it.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

It's a digital omnidirectional antenna designed to receive HDTV. It is supposed to be engineered to sit on top of the RV in the weather.

Will it last forever? Heck even I won't last that long.









This antenna seemed to be getting a lot of







: Aftermarket JACK HDTV Antenna It looks a lot like the one you already have. Keep us informed on how you like the reception you get on yours. Thanks.

EDIT UPDATE: It looks like anyone wanting the JACK antenna can just purchase the head and add it to your existing cranky antenna. Check this out:

JACK HDTV for Cranky Antenna $50.00.... heck buy one for your RV buddy!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Todd&Regan said:


> These antennas are on the regular Outback line as well. Same as what came on my 301BQ. It cannot be spun or raised/lowered. Seems to get really good reception though. I'm sure there's a way to remove it if you wanted to cover your camper. I haven't taken a really close look at it yet.


You could probably throw a plastic clothes basket over it or something if your going to drag a cover over the camper. Get a stiff sided one. You can probably get them at wallyworld for 4 or 5 bucks...


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

Jewellfamily said:


> These antennas are on the regular Outback line as well. Same as what came on my 301BQ. It cannot be spun or raised/lowered. Seems to get really good reception though. I'm sure there's a way to remove it if you wanted to cover your camper. I haven't taken a really close look at it yet.


You could probably throw a plastic clothes basket over it or something if your going to drag a cover over the camper. Get a stiff sided one. You can probably get them at wallyworld for 4 or 5 bucks...
[/quote]

Great Idea!


----------



## E Zurcher (Mar 13, 2014)

It's held on with two crossed bolts. It is also keyed so you cannot rotate (which you would have to do up on the roof) 90 degrees, only 180 which would defeat the purpose. Mine rocks a bit on its mount which is made of metal and is very sturdy. I am going to remove it and put some sealant between the roof mount and the antenna mount so it doesn't make noise in the wind. The elements are fixed. Its manufactured in America which is a good thing but I can't remember the manufacturers name. The name is on the sticker on the underside of the antenna.


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

E Zurcher said:


> It's held on with two crossed bolts. It is also keyed so you cannot rotate (which you would have to do up on the roof) 90 degrees, only 180 which would defeat the purpose. Mine rocks a bit on its mount which is made of metal and is very sturdy. I am going to remove it and put some sealant between the roof mount and the antenna mount so it doesn't make noise in the wind. The elements are fixed. Its manufactured in America which is a good thing but I can't remember the manufacturers name. The name is on the sticker on the underside of the antenna.


How does it work compared to turn and crank models?


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Leedek said:


> It's a digital omnidirectional antenna designed to receive HDTV. It is supposed to be engineered to sit on top of the RV in the weather.
> 
> Will it last forever? Heck even I won't last that long.
> 
> ...


I have this replacement antenna...I can not say that my reception is that much better than the standard batwing.
bbwb


----------



## E Zurcher (Mar 13, 2014)

Have not had a chance to use it except in my driveway. Just got the camper a couple of weeks ago. The real test is in the fringe areas. I think most will find the gain and reception pattern of an Omni will cause them to lose most channels in fringe areas where a directional may pull in one or two channels. I don't go camping to watch TV anyways.


----------



## E Zurcher (Mar 13, 2014)

Manufactured by continu.us It's called the Maximum. Its also AM/FM along with Digital TV


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ Just to clarify. Those with Maximum don't have a whip antenna also for radio?


----------



## E Zurcher (Mar 13, 2014)

Correct, it's part of the same antenna.


----------

